# Gaming related stuff you regret doing.



## Goli (Mar 10, 2009)

Let's see...

-Before modding my PS2, buying Xenosaga III, Grandia III, and Suikoden V and only beating the first one, and afterwards selling the remaining two, unbeaten.
-Selling my Gamecube.
-Selling my PS2 a few months before Persona 4 was announced, having loved Persona 3. (though with that money I bought my M3 Real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

What do you regret?


----------



## swimmeringer (Mar 10, 2009)

Buying De Blob about 2 days before modding my wii.


----------



## jargus (Mar 10, 2009)

Screwing up my Wii hardmod just before Brawl came had and needing to get it repaired.


----------



## sconethief (Mar 10, 2009)

selling 20 of my 34 DS games.. mostly the ones that were unbeaten >


----------



## Purses (Mar 10, 2009)

Buying my gamecube..


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 10, 2009)

BUYING VIRTUAL CONSOLE GAMES ON THE WII, GODDAMN EVERY TIME I THINK ABOUT IT I FEEL STUPID.


----------



## epicelite (Mar 10, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> BUYING VIRTUAL CONSOLE GAMES ON THE WII, GODDAMN EVERY TIME I THINK ABOUT IT I FEEL STUPID.



Because, you are stupid for doing that.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 10, 2009)

selling my megadrive and games when I was about 11


----------



## Flawsdraw (Mar 10, 2009)

selling My Luigis Mansion/Zelda Four Swords Adventure/Zelda Wind Waker/Paper Mario 1000 Year Door/Metroid Prime/Metroid Prime 2/Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles for the Gamecube

Smashing my xbox 360 up because it was shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol wish i didnt do it though coz i could of traded in for my ps3


----------



## blueskies (Mar 11, 2009)

Selling my DS.. I kinda miss it now, but only for KORG DS10 and some homebrew.
Selling my PS2 Slim (so sexy!) not realizing my PS3 wasn't backwards compatible. I still want to finish ICO, Shadow of the Colossus and MGS3.
Buying all three current-gen consoles (Wii, then X360, then PS3). Actually, I like all three, but everytime I look at them I think of the wasted money and wasted time.


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 11, 2009)

selling my Gameboy Colour and all its games about 7 years ago to cash converters and i could have kept them till now or later and sold them on ebay and make a fortune like i recently did with my GBA SP and its games


----------



## Forstride (Mar 11, 2009)

Selling my Wii...Although I'm going to get another one on my birthday.
Selling my original GBA.
Not beating Super Paper Mario and selling it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Buying a Wii
Buying a PSP
Deleting some completed game saves


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 11, 2009)

- Buying WoW and getting tired of its community, thus not playing anymore, after two months.
- Buying LoZ: The Phantom Hourglass.
- Selling my GBASP "because the DS can play GBA games"...
- Being cheap and buying a SuperCard miniSD. I could have bought an M3 Perfect, but no... I HAD to go for the cheapest product available...


----------



## epicelite (Mar 11, 2009)

Selling both my copies of golden sun/TLA with original boxes and WAHHHHHH

WAHHHH

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

[/cry]


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 11, 2009)

selling my ps2 before kingdom hearts 2 came out and i was never able to play the game because of this


----------



## Defiance (Mar 12, 2009)

Saying "no" when Toad asked if I wanted a star for 20 coins.


----------



## R2DJ (Mar 12, 2009)

- Buying some VC games that I don't even play/didn't even finish
- Selling my DS for 5 Wii games, which ended up being traded for 2 360 games, which I enjoyed (I miss my silver DSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Showed off to my cousins (5 years ago) by showing them that my Pokemon Gold GBC cart won't break even if smashed by a hammer 100 times. Well, it didn't break after 95 hits (I hit it lightly) but my cousin took the hammer and did the honors. He broke it...
- Buying the song "Another Way To Die" for Guitar Hero WT...worst song for Guitar Hero...
- Buying the game Spyro Enter the Dragonfly... that game made me HATE Spyro...


----------



## Trolly (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll always regret the amount of games I buy/download and don't finish. Not to mention all the unfinished NGC and PS2 games I sold back in the day. It's nice getting to replay and finish them now though I guess.
I regret spending so much time playing games instead of revising for my GCSEs, which I could've done so much better in if I had.

Hrm, this is a depressing topic aha.


----------



## Ultratech87 (Mar 15, 2009)

Not finishing games that I spent a lot of time on. (Took me a year to finish DQV because I never came back and beat the last dungeon).
Not selling my GBC before the speakers in it blew out. 
Not selling my Game Gear sooner. I don't think it'll ever work again.


----------



## Lelouch (Mar 15, 2009)

farming time-lost proto-drake on WoW... 5 days of 12+ hours and only 4 rare spawns none of which are TLPD.  I hate starting something ... I always have to finish it


----------



## Snooby (Mar 18, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> farming time-lost proto-drake on WoW... 5 days of 12+ hours and only 4 rare spawns none of which are TLPD.  I hate starting something ... I always have to finish it


my god. I went farming for the TLPD for 2 hours and got bored. That thing really lives up to its name...

I regret incinerating my weighted companion cube


----------



## Radiopools (Mar 18, 2009)

World of Warcraft...*shudders* when I think of the amount of time i wasted on that game..man..where have the past 4 years gone?

I'm a recovering addict. I occasionally get withdrawal after a while and play for a certain amount of time. My most recent renewing of my account lasted 2 weeks then I got bored. I'm hoping that this is a sign that I'm actually going to stop playing that game for good, since I had such a small stint with it this time around.


----------



## swimmeringer (Mar 19, 2009)

Radiopools said:
			
		

> World of Warcraft...*shudders* when I think of the amount of time i wasted on that game..man..where have the past 4 years gone?
> 
> I'm a recovering addict. I occasionally get withdrawal after a while and play for a certain amount of time. My most recent renewing of my account lasted 2 weeks then I got bored. I'm hoping that this is a sign that I'm actually going to stop playing that game for good, since I had such a small stint with it this time around.




I believe in you.

I also regret never beating the first Phoenix Wright game.... I'm on the last case and I haven't touched it in like a year.


----------



## Radiopools (Mar 19, 2009)

swimmeringer said:
			
		

> Radiopools said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks, I appreciate it. A friend from work just started playing WoW, and apparently he has an extra time card, and he offered it to me so I could play with him. I was able to resist the temptation, but knowing a free game card is within my grasp whenever I want it might be a problem


----------



## War (Mar 19, 2009)

-Buying DS games thinking the R4 was "too expensive, not worth it, probably doesn't work anyway".
-Buying Jump! Ultimate Stars for like 45 bucks at an overpriced anime convention and then getting my R4 like a month later.
-Buying a GameCube (Good games didn't come out for a LONG time... plus, the price was dropped to 100 bucks a few years after.


----------



## Odanhammer (Mar 20, 2009)

Selling my Snes  with Chrono Trigger / Earthbound / Mario RPG (plus about 10 other classic games)
before they were worth anything 

Buying my nds,  taking it out of my pocket one day to see the hinge breaking,   buying a case and trying to replace the @#$!!!   i have no patience , after 3 hours of putting all the things together i forgot to put one piece through , had to take it all apart  and redo it , another hour passes and the wires for the speakers undo causing me to have to solder them , another hour and everything is put together i turn it on , it doesn't turn on ,  another 3 hours trying to figure out whats wrong , another hour of putting it back together and  then while doing the last screw i hear something snap , i open it up and see a few pieces fall out , the thing was toast.    
Then getting another used  DS lite and noticing it had the hinge cracking on it already ,  returning it and getting a PSP which i love , but with still having a M3 Real , end up with both a PSP slim and a DS lite black. 
End up returning the slim , getting a phat putting CFW on it. 
And wishing i didn't have the NDS lite after all that. 

The last one i regret , the fact that microsoft is crap for trying to charge me 150 bucks to send my xbox 360 in because it was damaging disks, and not allowing me to play my downloaded games without being online since i had had a red ring problem before.    The "new" one began destroying disks after a month and i was told i would have to pay.
I am GLAD i traded it in for a PS3,  but i do wish i had  my 360 still.  I was always a sucker for the halo series.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 23, 2009)

Selling my Gamecube games.


----------



## jos7960 (Mar 23, 2009)

At one point owning a wii, xbox 360, ds lite and PSP 2000. ALL THAT MONEY!

When I was little, I refused to buy a SNES system with all the great games for really really cheap from a moving neighbour.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Selling the LOZ collector disc for 12 dollars, only to have it jump to like 35 2 months later.
Wasting time w/ games instead of sleeping/ studying.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 23, 2009)

Selling my LoZ: Master Collection disc
Playing Ragnarok Online

Damn.


----------



## mrSmiles (Mar 23, 2009)

Having played......

Conquer Online
World of Warcraft
Lineage 2
Counter Strike Source

and other free MMORPGS that i've played


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 23, 2009)

streets of rage
end of level 8

saying yes to the deal
reverts you back to level 6  >:0


----------



## zapoqx (Mar 23, 2009)

*sigh* Memories... that hurt...

Back in the days....

-Believing my father about trading my NES, SNES, 2 controllers each, and a few games for a Sega Genesis, 1 Controller (the 3 button type), and 2 games (X-Men and Lion King).  By the way, the games I had traded together were:
NES: Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt, SMB3, World Series Baseball 3, Dirty Harry
SNES: Super Mario World, Super Mario All-Stars (The one that didn't have World in it), Star Fox, Super Gameboy Cartridge Pack.

I guess on the bright side, a few months later, I had gotten Sega Channel for my Genesis (look it up on youtube if you have no idea what I'm talking about).


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 27, 2009)

Selling my Cube and N64, along with all their games. 

:'(


----------



## Filter (Mar 27, 2009)

Selling my SNES and NES.


----------



## geminisama (Mar 31, 2009)

Selling/Trading away my Snes, Genesis, Saturn, N64, and Gamecube (I miss the RE's. ;_, along with every pokemon game up to Emerald, my snes rpgs, my sega favorites such as Shining Force 1/2, Landstalker, Phantasy Star 2-4, Beyond Oasis, Sonic 3 w/ Knuckles pack, etc..

In short, a ton of stupid shit I did when I was younger.


----------



## layzieyez (Apr 2, 2009)

Bought N64 when it first came out only to have the price go down $100 a couple of months later.

Never getting to play Legend of Zelda Ocarina, Majora Mask, and Perfect Dark because I gave it away (along with the library of games which included Goldeneye, Doom64, Starfox64, Mario64, Killer Instinct Gold)  to my buddy, Julian, since I was moving back to Hawaii because I had gotten divorced.

My 2nd wife (girlfriend at the time) let her friend borrow my modded PSX to her friend with FF7, RE2, and RE1 and never getting it back.

Frying one of the chips in my PS2 Phat while trying to solder a modchip into it (I still have it for parts) when I already had swap discs and a flip-top for the damned thing.

Not buying a set of twin sticks for my Dreamcast to play Virtual On while I was stationed in Japan.

Not buying more video game/anime stuff while in Japan and making 7 trips to Hong Kong (although I do have a pretty complete Beatmania collection for PSX).

Buying an Xbox 360 elite when it first came out when it didn't really solve the RROD (even though I haven't experience one, yet *knock on wood*).

That's the major ones.  I've played many games to the last part only to lose interest (I'm also on the last case for the Phoenix Wright).  Also, a lot of games I've managed to erase a game after putting a lot of time into it.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 2, 2009)

Buying Sonic Genesis for GBA. Waste of $10.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

Buying a used PSX and later a used 360 Pro, only to have them die weeks later. The 360 is still under warranty for RRoD, but I shipped it off to Microsoft ant they sent it back pretty much without touching it, saying it wasn't under warranty. I'm guessing the previous owner towel tricked it.


----------



## kashin (Apr 3, 2009)

Losing interrest in games (fear of parting =[ ) once i reached the end-parts and saying i'd finish them later, only to have my PS2 memory card suddenly die for no reason.. (I'm seriously talking like 30 games).
Then buying a new mem card, my dad lets a colleage's son borrow my PS2 and i get it back with the new memory card broken, little jackass tried to put it in upside down.
So i tell my dad to have them buy a new one, but he refused because he didn't want to cause a conflict, so i end up buying one myself for *(&%()*&#@ 25 euro.

Oh and when my mother hid my gameboy because i was playing on it too much, only to have her forget where she hid it! I found it 3 years later high on a coat rag. Still pissed 'bout that one..


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 3, 2009)

Purses said:
			
		

> Buying my gamecube..



I regret selling mine..


----------



## Swifty69 (Apr 3, 2009)

Selling my ps2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to play blitzball again


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 3, 2009)

Odanhammer said:
			
		

> Selling my Snes  with Chrono Trigger / Earthbound / Mario RPG (plus about 10 other classic games)
> before they were worth anything



I'd shoot myself if that happened, or get someone to run me over with a car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway things regretting doing is most probably getting rid of some PC hardware, a 680i Sli Mobo 2 8800GT's, getting rid in the sense of selling for a low price for quick cash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i miss them dearly. Also some other things liek getting rid of some save files for games on my PS2, among them is Metal Saga, in which i had clocked about 150 hours.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 3, 2009)

-Selling some of my N64 games
-Selling my Gamecube - Needed the money for my Wii and also recently got a used GC from gamestop for 30 bucks but it smells like smoke really bad.
-Installing an iChome wii case mod that was to tight and now my wii belongs in a junkyard (although it still works, just looks like crap)


----------

